# Freeride für Mädels um die 50 kg Größe 167? Ideen?



## Elfchen (29. Juli 2019)

Hi ihr lieben, ich habe bei meinem Gewicht ob das Problem das die Gabeln nicht so ansprechen wie ich das gern hätte ;-) und jetzt soll ein Freerider her. Wollt hier gebraucht im BIkemark schauen aber gibts Empfehlungen von euch welche Marken / Typen bei dem Gewicht und der Größe gut gehen? Soll schon in den Park gehen aber eher Trails. No Gaps 
Danke schon mal


----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2019)

"Freerider" sind ja fast schon eine ausgestorbene Gattung, und von den großen Downhillbikes auf der anderen Seite und den langhubigen Enduros auf der anderen Seite verdrängt. Im aktuelleren Portfolio der großen Hersteller wär mir jedenfalls kaum irgendwas unter der Bezeichnung "Freeride" geläufig.
Möchtest du was mit Doppelbrücke was nicht wirklich bergauf getreten werden möchte (Richtung DH) oder Singlecrown Gabel und pedalierbar (Richtung Enduro)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Juli 2019)

Ich bin 1,62m groß und möchte gerade meinen Freerider (Specialized SX Trail Berrecloth in Größe S) verkaufen. Hab ihn wegen Zeitmangel noch nicht in den Bikemarkt gestellt, kann bei Interesse aber mal Bilder machen und weitere Spezifikationen raussuchen. Grob gesagt: 1x10 Antrieb, vorne 160, hinten 170 Federweg mit Titanfeder...


----------



## KarinS (29. Juli 2019)

ich wiege 52kg, hatte das gleiche Problem. Fahre aktuell eine Rock Shox Pike Solo Air mit 160mm vorne und einen Monarch Plus, beides angepasst von Lord Helmchen (Du findest ihn hier im Forum oder auf Facebook helmchen tuned). Das war für mich ein "aha" Erlebniss, daß erste Mal mit einer Federung zu fahren, die auf mein Gewicht anspricht ....


----------



## Elfchen (29. Juli 2019)

@scylla : ja ich hab 5 Jahre nichts gemacht und hab mein suchen schon gemerkt das das was fehlt 
ich hab sowas wie ein Enduro Hardtail also ich möchte tatsächlich sozusagen ein "Gondelbike" ;-) 

@KarinS : super gut, danke für den Tip


----------



## Elfchen (29. Juli 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,62m groß und möchte gerade meinen Freerider (Specialized SX Trail Berrecloth in Größe S) verkaufen. Hab ihn wegen Zeitmangel noch nicht in den Bikemarkt gestellt, kann bei Interesse aber mal Bilder machen und weitere Spezifikationen raussuchen. Grob gesagt: 1x10 Antrieb, vorne 160, hinten 170 Federweg mit Titanfeder...



das ist mir leider zu klein in S. Bräuchte M. Aber danke


----------



## grey (29. Juli 2019)

zb. nach einem Banshee Darkside medium Rahmen Ausschau halten.


----------



## marcy2 (5. August 2019)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Hi ihr lieben, ich habe bei meinem Gewicht ob das Problem das die Gabeln nicht so ansprechen wie ich das gern hätte ;-) und jetzt soll ein Freerider her. Wollt hier gebraucht im BIkemark schauen aber gibts Empfehlungen von euch welche Marken / Typen bei dem Gewicht und der Größe gut gehen? Soll schon in den Park gehen aber eher Trails. No Gaps
> Danke schon mal



Hi, bin ja etwa deine Gewichtsklasse. Nackig 49/ 50kg. Bzgl. Gabel habe ich auf Fox gewechselt, da mir die Rockshox im Ansprechverhalten gar nicht taugen. Ich weiß, jetzt werden viele sagen, daß die RockShox Gabeln sensibler arbeiten, aber kann ich nicht bestätigen. Habe letztens auch ein Alutech Fanes mit ner Formula Selva vorne drin, getestet, die war ein Traum.


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (8. August 2019)

Hallo Elfchen,
ich fahre mit 168 cm und 52 kg ein Santa Cruz Nomad V4 in M und finde es richtig gut. Ich nutze das Bike für anspruchsvolle Endurotrails, aber wenn es mal mehr zur Sache geht ziehe ich dann doch eher den Downhiller vor. Bei dem Nomad fahre ich eine Yari mit 180mm und Debonair, am Heck einen Super Deluxe Air RCT. Ich kenne das Gewichtsproblem und nicht arbeitende Federelemente nur zu gut. Daher lasse ich mittlerweile alles von MST perfekt auf mein Gewicht abstimmen. Dadurch fühle ich mich sicherer auf dem Rad, habe weniger Probleme mit den Händen, bekomme weniger Schläge auf die Füße und bin deshalb auch deutlich schneller unterwegs.
Schau es Dir mal an: http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/women-only/

Liebe Grüße
Daggi


----------



## maidle (18. August 2019)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Hi, bin ja etwa deine Gewichtsklasse. Nackig 49/ 50kg. Bzgl. Gabel habe ich auf Fox gewechselt, da mir die Rockshox im Ansprechverhalten gar nicht taugen. Ich weiß, jetzt werden viele sagen, daß die RockShox Gabeln sensibler arbeiten, aber kann ich nicht bestätigen. Habe letztens auch ein Alutech Fanes mit ner Formula Selva vorne drin, getestet, die war ein Traum.



@marcy2 die Formula ist eine sensationelle Gabel vorallem für Leichtgewichte  aber Vorsicht was die Wartung angeht. Großer Gabelservice ist ein Graus und das gute Stück knackt auch sehr gerne


----------



## Elfchen (3. September 2019)

ihr seid super! danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

